# Glycerin



## Wiz (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been adding glycerin to only blackberry wine. Do other wine makers add it to other fruit wines?

Mike


----------



## Tom (Apr 6, 2011)

Sometimes.

If you bump up the #'s per gallon you really dont need it.
How many #'s did you use for what size batch.


----------



## Wiz (Apr 9, 2011)

Irregardless of how much fruit was added or not, the question was, how many winemakers add glycerin to their fruit wines?


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2011)

rarely.
I sometimes add it to "juice" bucket when I feel it needs more


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 9, 2011)

I have used it on kit wines also


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 10, 2011)

I have some on hand, but haven't used it. I kinda forget I have it!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2011)

Debbie It doesn't take much but it does help the mist wines if you make kits.


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 10, 2011)

Ya...

That's what I've read.

Debbie


----------



## fifthhorsm (Apr 25, 2011)

i've long added glycerin to all my wines. it does alot to improve body, feel on the tongue and flavor... it also adds a touch of sweetness.
mike


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

fifthhorsm said:


> i've long added glycerin to all my wines. it does alot to improve body, feel on the tongue and flavor... it also adds a touch of sweetness.
> mike



How much do you add per gallon on avg.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> How much do you add per gallon on avg.



Damn! That was my ?
When I add I usually ads 4-5oz.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

Tom said:


> Damn! That was my ?
> When I add I usually ads 4-5oz.



Tom I hope you're on your droid. We need you down at the chat room. I can send Allison up with a boat to get you if you need a ride.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2011)

Which one in the pix is HER?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2011)

You'll find out soon enough. She'll be up to get you in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Tom (Apr 25, 2011)

I will try to come... nuff said


----------



## Flem (Apr 25, 2011)

Is there an "app" for that????


----------



## rocket man (Apr 25, 2011)

I add to almost all of my batches whether it's from scratch or a kit. It adds a nice mouthfeel to it I think.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Apr 25, 2011)

So how many oz. per gallon?


----------



## fifthhorsm (Apr 25, 2011)

dan,
i use 1 to 2 tablespoons per gallon.
mike


----------



## rocket man (Apr 26, 2011)

I use 1 to 2 oz. per gallon


----------



## joeswine (Apr 26, 2011)

*glycine*

The answer is to taste ,yes just that simple,to taste or feel in this case....nothing more...and yes it can add sweetness.....but you shouldn't be adding it anyway,only when absolutely necessary..its not a normal additive for a wine maker to substitute the lack of body for...just my oppion...


----------

